# Mandatory Resorts - Comparing Staroptions & Maintenance Fees



## DeniseM (Dec 5, 2008)

*I am updating with 2009 MF's as they are posted.  

Maintenance fees for standard 2 bdm. lock-off Mandatory resorts 2008/2009

WSJ: Hillside $2,466 - Staroptions - 148,100 (actual 2009 MF, w/o taxes or SVN)

Harborside Atlantis $2,433 - Staroptions - 148,100 (from Sept. 2008 Price list)

WKORV-N $1,975.30 - Staroptions - 148,100 (actual 2009 MF including SVN)

WKORV: $1,898.60 - Staroptions - 148,100 (actual 2009 MF including SVN)

SVV: Key West $1,321 - Staroptions - 95,700 (from Sept. 2008 price list)

WKV: $1,252,76 - Staroptions - 148,100 (actual 2009 MF including SVN)

SVV: Bella $1,232.00 - Staroptions - 95,700 (from Sept. 2008 price list)​


----------

